# KJO or ExtremeBowhunting



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone hunted these places before? Seems to be a pretty good deal if they have decent quality animals. If you have hunted either could you share your experience? Thanks


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

I havent hunted extreme but have hunted KJO, and have no complaints. Keith is a good guy and will do his best to make sure you have an enjoyable hunt.


----------

